# Do dogs look like their owners.......



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Do dogs look like their owners.......


----------



## rockluvr (Oct 9, 2007)

Love the video! Thanks for posting.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Haha all three of my dogs look different. Does that mean I have 3 different looks? That is a funny video.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Very cute! I think we need to have a Forum Challenge- Who here looks most like their Havanese???


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Very cute.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Cute video. Amanda, I think that would be a great photo challenge!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

GOOD STUFF! AMAZING.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I agree, that would be a terrific forum challenge. who looks most like their Havs!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Hmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

This is a funny thread! I was just talking about our poochies to my husband the other day. Carmen is 'Blonde' like Daddy, and Tito is black and white, so he has some darker color from Mommy. Carmen definetly acts like mommy.... she will only eat meet & cheese, and really likes taco bell. :biggrin1:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Loved it! My favorite was the girl and her cocker spaniel!!


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

Do dogs look like their owners?

i should be so lucky!!

joe


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Okay, I'm in -- with Amanda's encouragement.

Since there is no chance Rudy and I will ever look alike - I'll go with my blond boy Rocky!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Cute thread! I was amazed how Paris Hilton's smile is like her dog's. 

Cindy, what a cute picture. Rocky is such an adorable furball.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Awesome! Let's get it going


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Okay, here's me and Kubrick.



haha!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lina- you win so far, we can't see either of your eyes


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Cindy - what a cute picture of you and Rocy. I can see the resemblance. 

Amanda - I defnitely see that you and Dora have great smiles. Now if we need to teach miss Belle to smile. 

Lina - I can't really tell much from your picture, both you and Kubrick are hiding. 

I don't look like any Hav that I've ever seen, but there is definite resemblence between me and my poos, especially Brandy.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Julia, yeah we're both hiding so we look alike! 

And you really DO look like your poodles, how funny.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Lina said:


> Julia, yeah we're both hiding so we look alike!


But I can see Kubrick's midriff.....:biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

LOL, Jane, no way am I baring my midriff for a comparison.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Julia- perfect, now you just need to dye your hair a bit. 

Lina- I found that revealing outfit for you, maybe you and Kubrick can pose????


COME ON EVERYONE ELSE


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> Julia- perfect, now you just need to dye your hair a bit.


I am planning to take her or her pic to my next appoitment to make sure that they lighten my hair to the right shade. It used to be more like hers, but got darker in the winter. :biggrin1:


----------

